
Ask HN: Will the homeless with drug addiction go cold turkey during covid19? - jelliclesfarm
the withdrawals must be horrific. why isnt there any news or plan&#x2F;protocol about this? in SF alone, we have hundreds on the streets.
======
DoreenMichele
First, I don't think most homeless are heavy users. It takes money to be a
heavy drug user. I've known heavy drug users who went through like $10k in
drugs in one year. That's more than some homeless people live on all year.

So I suspect the "hard core junkies trope" is somewhat overblown.

Second, they are having much more serious problems, like difficulty getting
food:

[https://streetlifesolutions.blogspot.com/2020/03/covid-19-an...](https://streetlifesolutions.blogspot.com/2020/03/covid-19-and-
impact-on-homeless.html)

It's quite ugly at the moment and I don't know what we can do about it.

------
jelliclesfarm
There are pictures of homeless people still on the streets of San Francisco
..and they are ‘exempt’ from social distancing as per London Breed, the mayor
of SF.

I don’t understand what that means? They are ‘on their own’ ..to do what? Die?

------
rapphil
I was discussing this with my wife today. But we are assuming that the supply
will stop, right? Will it really stop though?

